# 6th ed prediction's.



## ZARDRA (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello all

well it's been a while since i heard from some of my buddy's in gw and was quite supprised to hear from one or to that what i had predicted for 6th ed is also what they have been hearing on the jungle drums in gw hq, sooooo i thought i would shair what i said back then ( 6 or 7 months ago ) again just before i begin this is not 100% set in stone but from what i have been i told i am meant to be very near the mark.
soooo 
September should see the release of a rather special box set for Bloodbowl! including a plastic arena!
at some point next year there is meant to be a few drop downs from forge world to gw in the shape of a warhound titan or thunderhawk plus some other goodies,
then on to the new books, chaos will get a book for each of the 4 powers to expand there ranks, and there will be a set of book ( codexes ) to enable you to create your own individual legion for both loyal and traitor's. as well as a host of new models to create the new ranges as well. 
with chaos getting more powerful there needs to be some thing else to level the playing feild, soooooo fingers crossed there will be a couple of primarks returning (Volken any one!!!! ) and it will be the year of the fliers! yes lots of flying machines.......... speaking of machines there is another race or 2 that could well be making an appearance, Mechanius!!!. well i'll leave it at that, although i did here that ultramar is meant to brake away? oh well let me no what you think :victory:


----------



## Zerodyme619 (Jul 1, 2011)

More attention to Chaos would be nice, though I'm sceptic about how exactly that is going to happen.
Bloodbowl would be neat, but to be honest, I doubt that a little.
And will literaly eat my hat, if any primarch makes a return. Seriously, I don't think GW is stupid enough to blow that much of the mysticism out of the window.

P.S.: It would be nice, if you could use some punctuation, spellcheck etc., as it was pretty hurtfull to read your post...


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

does anyone know this guy? got anything to back you up as reliable?
the primarch gossip is rather far-fetched.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry, its sounds far-fetched yet again. From my Source, there will be only one Chaos codex, bloodbowl sounds reasonable, Primarchs are also far-fetched. and i could still see a warhound in plastic i doubt theres going to be a new race let alone 2, GW is having a hard enough time updating the current races without adding more., overall it all sounds like wish listing again, not saying that chaos bits sounds good.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I call bullshit on this one. Primarchs are a no go area.


----------



## GreatUncleanOne (Apr 25, 2011)

if they brought back a loyalist primarch (which most are dead, confirmed) they would have bring out the daemon primarchs which are mostly still around in some form or other.

god I hope that the bloodbowl thing is true. love that game (as a friend)


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm calling bull on it. GW has stated time and time again that they will NEVER release any primarch models... 

Plus, Bloodbowl sounds too unlikely.. I've been hearing more rumours about septembers box being Warhammer Quest.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

At least Bloodbowl is more likely then Primarchs, but its all mainly bull, just another person trying to stir the pot.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

WHQ? I had heard Blood Bowl and Man O War...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I heard Man o War too. Blood Bowl would be my wet dream but if it's in line with the Space Hulk release then it needs to be a stand alone game, and Blood Bowl has too many teams to be a stand alone game. So in that respect, Warhammer Quest is possible, and probably more popular than Man o War....

As for most of the other stuff, I smell something...


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

All i want to see outta the next upgrade is a fearless Thraka. I mean come on, the guy is the leader of the orks and you don't get to that title by running away. :biggrin:


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

The Primarch return will never, ever, ever happen. GW will bring back Squats before that.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I hear rumours of WHQ for several reasons which seem plausable to me:

1, Its a fantasy year, so obviously, a fantasy game would fit.
2, Its like Space Hulk in its set up, meaning its easy to produce. 
3, Less models to sculpt, meaning less work to make it sell.
4, Of all the out of print games, Its probably got the biggest following, besides Space Hulk and Blood Bowl.

I'm not saying Blood Bowl couldn't happen, but when you'd have to sculpt at least two full teams, then you'd have many people complaining they that their team wasn't one of them... it makes more sense to do something that would please more people all at once then something that wouldn't. Plus, the WQ models could be easily used for other armies, meaning people would want them more. Okay, BB, if they did all the teams means more they could sell... but more work, and i don't think GW would want to resculpt so much for a short run.


----------



## The rabid simian (Feb 18, 2009)

As september is Ogre kingdoms for fantasy and has been confirmed by the new issue of white dwarf, this sounds a bit too far fetched to me.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

The rabid simian said:


> As september is Ogre kingdoms for fantasy and has been confirmed by the new issue of white dwarf, this sounds a bit too far fetched to me.


You think it's a new army book?? I got the impression it was like the Vampire Counts, they are just getting a unique new Storm of Magic creature(s)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I call bullshit on this one.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

If GW would make even just one Primarch appear fluff-wise, it would make the story move because thats just too big for all the galaxy-shattering events that happen the day before the 42nd millenium. Plus you're saying that Chaos is getting FIVE new 'dexes, one of which can be used by LOYALISTS too, and even go as far as saying that the AdMech will be added. I hope you understand that I'm taking this with around as much salt as the Romans used to drown Carthage in.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> If GW would make even just one Primarch appear fluff-wise


You mean like the angry bastard Angron who is running around ripping stuff part as we speak?


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Doelago said:


> You mean like the angry bastard Angron who is running around ripping stuff part as we speak?


I meant a Loyalist one, sorry. Though Angron didn't have much of a lasting impact because of the Imperium's plotinium armour. I was thinking of a loyalist Primarch appearing and staying or at the very least aiding the Imperials.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the plot does not move on,40k does not have a time line other than what you make for yourself,the game is about imagination and developing your own story, at every turn GW want you to make your own campaigns, develope your own army and your own fluff.

anyway none of the opening post can really be taken seriously, the OP has a serious boner for Primarchs so im gonna go with wishlisting and hearsay.GW rumours have dried up more than a Nuns ba-jingo so even if the none primarch related stuff was accurate we wouldnt be hearing about it now.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

there is plenty of pottential of primarchs returning but i think they await the end of the HH series when all primarchs either have died or have dissapeared/exiled themselves. to return in mankinds greatest time of need. Vulkan, Russ, and some other dude i thought. it would also be nice if they made a HH expansion on the Main 40K game.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

September is Ogres for defiante? Thats what i get for not reading WD. lol.

I'm guessing its a new codex what with rumours of Rhinox Riders being added this time.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Haskanael said:


> there is plenty of pottential of primarchs returning but i think they await the end of the HH series when all primarchs either have died or have dissapeared/exiled themselves. to return in mankinds greatest time of need. Vulkan, Russ, and some other dude i thought. it would also be nice if they made a HH expansion on the Main 40K game.


they will never finish the HH series they make far too much money from it, as long as we keep feeding the machine they will keep churning them out, i eagerly await HH book 98 "the legend of Jeff the ships janitor of doom".

I would have liked to have seen some collectors edition FW models 54mm plus of HH characters, but since that ship has sailed i cant see any models coming.


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

I doubt that primarchs would come out to "compete" with how powerful chaos is going to be. This goes against the necron lords being taken off of the regular games since they were so powerfull. 

Although I did hear GW is trying something new with the box set for 6th edition. The rumour I heard was that it was going to be Chaos vs. Black Templars instead of regular marines.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

ZARDRA said:


> Hello all
> 
> well it's been a while since i heard from some of my buddy's in gw and was quite supprised to hear from one or to that what i had predicted for 6th ed is also what they have been hearing on the jungle drums in gw hq, sooooo i thought i would shair what i said back then ( 6 or 7 months ago ) again just before i begin this is not 100% set in stone but from what i have been i told i am meant to be very near the mark.
> soooo
> ...


Utter rubbish.

I have spoken to my sources within middle mamagement of GW Australia and they know nothing of what is expected two months down the track, let alone next year.

Bloodbowl is a no show, can't be sold throught B & M stores, can only be sold through its online store, so the vast majority of folks will never get to see it. So no new Bloodbowl, GW can't afford and justify the expenditure of retooling for a game that virtually no one plays. Also if rumours are to be believed and i don't, the September release will be a new Starter Box of CSM v Dark Eldar (to replace AoBR).

As for CSM we would have 5 not 4 new codexes one each for

1, Vanilla
2, Khorne
3, Nurgle
4, Slaanesh
5, Tzeentch

How are you going to have Loyal CSM, loyal to whom, the gods of Chaos or the Emperor, if it is the latter then these codexes become new Space Marine Codexes, another point they may become more powerful but not to match nor surpass Space Marines.

The only way that GW can justify bringing in two new races is either 

1, removal of two current races, or 
2, culling WHFB and transfer some of those races over to WH40K.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> As for most of the other stuff, I smell something...


Ooo ooo i know, it's what the rock is cooking. You smell what the rock is cooking.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> The only way that GW can justify bringing in two new races is either
> 
> 1, removal of two current races, or
> 2, culling WHFB and transfer some of those races over to WH40K.


Or to more than double the size of the Design Team, so they can simultaneously work on multiple books more easily.


----------



## The rabid simian (Feb 18, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> You think it's a new army book?? I got the impression it was like the Vampire Counts, they are just getting a unique new Storm of Magic creature(s)


The vamps are getting a new creature period its not just for storm of magic.

Ogres are getting a book in sept, the back page of the dwarf confirms this, according to noteable rumour mongers on another site they are getting new cav, and new monsters, big monsters.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

GrizBe said:


> September is Ogres for defiante? Thats what i get for not reading WD. lol.
> 
> I'm guessing its a new codex what with rumours of Rhinox Riders being added this time.


Pretty much, that's what my local indie says. Then it's Nec's, 6th seems to be in the works for the beginning of next year.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Achaylus72 said:


> Bloodbowl is a no show, can't be sold throught B & M stores, can only be sold through its online store, so the vast majority of folks will never get to see it. So no new Bloodbowl, GW can't afford and justify the expenditure of retooling for a game that virtually no one plays.


You'd be surprised how many people play Blood Bowl, there's leagues running all over the shop, and plenty of places making minis for it. I heard the blood bowl rumour because it was 25 years since the first ed of it was released.

Still, a rumour is a rumour!


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

With remaking of Grey Knights and the new Sisters of Battle codex in progress there is the possibility that they might release an Ordo Xenos (Deathwatch) army in the future.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I find that rather unlikely. The whole point of the Deathwatch is that they are small squad-size forces.

They are a Battle Missions and Kill Team thing, not a Proper 40k thing.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I doubt they would release one seperately, it would again be another codex the most youd see would be a White Dwarf supplement.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

TheKingElessar said:


> Or to more than double the size of the Design Team, so they can simultaneously work on multiple books more easily.


... Which would increase prices and make the hobby even harder to play.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Prices go up at least once a year anyway. *Shrug*

It's a hobby - it's luxury goods. You spend what you can afford, this doesn't change when prices rise.


----------



## Seph (Jun 30, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> GW rumours have dried up more than a Nuns ba-jingo .


I seriously laughed my nuts off at that phrase. Pure class.


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

im calling bs on the whole list.

seriously , there would not be that many codexs for chaos................ it would be confusing and pointless
bloodbowl went away cuase no one played 
and dude, bringing primarchs back would possibly uin half the lore.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

An open letter to GW.

I am writing this as i know that you read forums, and someone within your company will read this.

Please stop treating us with contempt, make a bloody announcement once and for all on a Date of 6th Edition.

This will give us all in the hobby time to react, plan and put aside monies towards purchases.

This cloak and dagger stuff is a pathetic version of a very poor James Bond Film, get over yourselves.

Your policy of officially releasing information 1 week prior to actual release has failed, this has not stopped the rumour industry you have tried to shut down, in fact it has made it worse, there are more rumours flying around now than before.

Your standing within the GW community would exponentially rise if you published projected release dates.

Regards

Achaylus72


----------



## Meshakhad (Apr 30, 2010)

Addendum to the above:

You do not have to give us an absolute date right away. Simply saying "Fall of 2012" for example, will do for a while. Delaying releases in order to fine-tune them is also acceptable, provided we get sufficient warning. Look to the video game industry for how to do this right.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Achaylus72 said:


> An open letter to GW.
> 
> I am writing this as i know that you read forums, and someone within your company will read this.
> 
> ...


I think adding 'I'm not being harsh, I always talk to people like they're dickheads so I apologise if I come across like one.' would help your letter.

If I worked for a company and someone sent me a letter like that (especially when its a company making hobby products), you'd be lucky not to recieve a box of dog shit through the post.

I think a mellower letter may get a better response :wink:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Grins1878 said:


> I think adding 'I'm not being harsh, I always talk to people like they're dickheads so I apologise if I come across like one.' would help your letter.
> 
> If I worked for a company and someone sent me a letter like that (especially when its a company making hobby products), you'd be lucky not to recieve a box of dog shit through the post.
> 
> I think a mellower letter may get a better response :wink:


i got a shit in a box for christmas, from my brother....funny thing is i got him the exact same thing, its a rubber curly one with a santa hat on it.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> i got a shit in a box for christmas, from my brother....funny thing is i got him the exact same thing, its a rubber curly one with a santa hat on it.


/win

:-D haha, genuine lol at my desk here! Made all the odder by the fact no one else is on my bank of desks today!:grin:

+rep for the laugh!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Grins1878 said:


> /win
> 
> :-D haha, genuine lol at my desk here! Made all the odder by the fact no one else is on my bank of desks today!:grin:
> 
> +rep for the laugh!


i will see if i can find it and take a photo


----------



## Seph (Jun 30, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> i will see if i can find it and take a photo


Please do, I snorted a little and some milk from the cerial I was eating came out of my nose. I'm not embarrased even though there were people sat around me at work... really I'm not.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Grins1878 said:


> I think adding 'I'm not being harsh, I always talk to people like they're dickheads so I apologise if I come across like one.' would help your letter.
> 
> If I worked for a company and someone sent me a letter like that (especially when its a company making hobby products), you'd be lucky not to recieve a box of dog shit through the post.
> 
> I think a mellower letter may get a better response :wink:


Great, i'll cover that piece of shit in polyeurethane plastic and the stick novely eyes on it and call it a Nurgle Daemon Prince, sweet.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Achaylus72 said:


> Great, i'll cover that piece of shit in polyeurethane plastic and the stick novely eyes on it and call it a Nurgle Daemon Prince, sweet.


Free Daemon Prince with realistic stench! :-D


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Grins1878 said:


> Free Daemon Prince with realistic stench! :-D



Well we do want to be realistic.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

In the words of Alanis Morrissette "these 6th edition rumours should be covered with so much salt not even Slugatron himself could survive"


----------



## Seph (Jun 30, 2011)

Do you reckon that the OP has a "source" at GW that basically just likes to take the piss because he is so gullible? :wink:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> In the words of Alanis Morrissette "these 6th edition rumours should be covered with so much salt not even Slugatron himself could survive"


Which song is that from? i'm sure i've heard it before somewhere.....


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck - how about this for a letter:

Dear GW,

Please do NOT release 6th Edition 40k until after you have updated all the current Codexes for 5e, and wait at least 9 months after that. Thanks.

Yours,
Everyone who thinks this edition is the best ever and is afraid you will pander to the noisy morons who want it to revert to infantry-based skirmish, not medium-sized more realistic mechanised warfare (swords <<<< guns!!)


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

GrizBe said:


> I'm calling bull on it. GW has stated time and time again that they will NEVER release any primarch models...
> 
> Plus, Bloodbowl sounds too unlikely.. I've been hearing more rumours about septembers box being Warhammer Quest.


I remember breaking that rumour 2 years ago after an "in the know" mate spent time working with the development team and was informed by the guy that wrote Necromunda himself. Space Hulk then Warhammer Quest. (subject to changes between then and now of course so not concrete).

Of course, that harry (who people hold in such high regard) refuted it and the "fact" was brushed under the carpet.

Looking forward to Quest if it happens. 2nd best game GW ever made after Bloodbowl.

As to 6th edition... bring back VPs, lose the retarded Troops only scoring, change assault, remove the stupid "run" rule, make TLOS actual TLOS or revert to the level and area terrain system.

Infact, fuck 6th, bring back 4th and I'll probably play again.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I hated 4th. 

As for the WQ rumour, I fondly remember that now...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i dont see a box set coming since they shit canned the china operation,but quest or something like it would make the most sense as we are all over the fantasy this year.
Would prefer a bloodbowl with plastic board and 4 teams, make the board modular so it doubles up as dungeon bowl and i would buy copies.


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

Jezlad said:


> Infact, fuck 6th, bring back 4th and I'll probably play again.


i agree , id probably play , mostly cuase i still dont have 5th edition rules yet. (dont shout im getting back into the hobby.)


but still i dont want them to rush 6th edition andi want all codex's updated to 5th edition before they move on.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i have heard the same from a GW manger at my local shop, about A limited edition BB game ( same as the space hulk release) from what he has heard up at HQ


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

OK i'll call everyones bluff here.

What current shelf product in GW stores must bite the bullet and removed from public sale to bring in Bloodbowl and Warhammer Quest.

@Kickboxerdog

Your local GW manager is just as much in the dark as the rest of us plebs, he is pissing in your pocket.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Achaylus72 said:


> OK i'll call everyones bluff here.
> 
> What current shelf product in GW stores must bite the bullet and removed from public sale to bring in Bloodbowl and Warhammer Quest.


none, it would be a limited release situation and any future support done via the site, the extended specialist games will not goto the shops ,many of the stores no longer carry all the miniature range due to lack of space.

in the last 5 years we have seen a massive amount of new kits,compared to previous years.

but if anything was to give i would expect it to be LOTR, but as they just got the rights to the hobbit we can expect no change to the space given in stores for the three core games for at least 5 years maybe more.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

At my local store, he could shift most of the scenery boxes, and then the massive kits like the Stompa and Baneblade to make room. Those sell the least often...

That and LoTR... litterally in all my hours of being in my local store, I've only ever seen 3 people show any interest in it... they were outnumbered at least100-1 for everything else.

I think if they redid a specialist game a year, and only sold it instore for a year, and did support and new releases for it, it would still far outstrip what LoTR makes. Plus, if it puts specialist games on cycle for updates... say, once every 6 years... Ie Year 1 Space Hulk, year 2 Quest, 3, Necromunda, 4 Blood Bowl, 5 Battlefleet Gothic, 6 Mordheim, Start over with SH again... or something like that, It'd keep fans happy and been a constant earner for them. At least in my mind.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i would climb over a naked megan fox to buy a copy of EPIC with 100% plastics and plastic scenery, and to be fair with CAD i think it would be really easy to produce, they dont need to sculpt anything for it, they dont need to do much with the rules,they just need to produce it, then get FW to produce more stuff like they already do for the flyer version they have (name escapes me)....but who knows, GW are very good at not rushing things, i never ever thought i would see a third edition of space hulk while ever i had a hole in my arse....but well i have three copies of it...and i still have a hole.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Bull on the Primarch
And I WISh they did Mechanicus


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I must agree with some here that i have seen hundreds of games played but very rarely have i seen anyone play LoTR, i have see moderate sales but virtually no-one playing, and of those players about all only play the main two armies while the rest just gather dust on the shelves.

If i had my way, i would dump LoTR and replace it with GW specialist games, i have lost count how many 40K and Fantasy players either have played Bloodbowl or want to play it, same thing with Necromunda, Inquisition, Epic Battlefleet Gothic etc......


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> I must agree with some here that i have seen hundreds of games played but very rarely have i seen anyone play LoTR, i have see moderate sales but virtually no-one playing, and of those players about all only play the main two armies while the rest just gather dust on the shelves.


defiantly true. at my local gw there was only 4 players who signed up for a LotR tournament. but with the hobbit coming out soon GW wont be stupid enough to miss hat opportunity


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

TheKingElessar said:


> I hated 4th.


Only played 1st, touched on second, then 6th... I still like 1st... :blush:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> An open letter to GW.
> 
> Please stop treating us with contempt, make a bloody announcement once and for all on a Date of 6th Edition.
> 
> ...


It will also cause current buyers to save their money and not buy current products. The current products don't sell, no profit, no money to distribute next year's product.

Why would they ever announce the exact date of the release of new models or books? Especially, far in advance? It means they would lose sales.


----------

